# What to serve with fried cabbage?



## NickieL

I'm making fried cabbage for supper tonight, which is new to me. what can go with it to complete the meal?


----------



## Kathleen in WI

I personally love it with ham.


----------



## mrs oz

Here, it goes with lots. Fried chicken, cubed steak, pork chops, etc. I LOVE cabbage!!


----------



## Becca65

Yum, how do you fry cabbage?


----------



## huzzyjr

We have a pot of pinto beans and cornbread with the fried cabbage.


----------



## NickieL

that sounds good! how do y ou prepair your pinto beans?


----------



## mamahen

We usually have either ham or kielbosa. 

Sometimes we turn it into haluski - cabbage and noodles. Fry the chopped cabbage with lots of real butter, salt & pepper then when cooked thru - add hot buttered noodles (gotta love butter!) A meal in itself.:happy:

We always have sliced tomatoes with fried cabbage, too!

Happy eating


----------



## emerald_2033

At our house, fried cabbage goes with anything...lol. With ham or other pork I usually pop a little dried cayenne in it as it sautes. For serving with beef I just fry it in butter...maybe put a dash of worchestershire sauce on...and for chicken...I go heavy on garlic or fry an onion (sliced real thin) in with it. Its also good to dice a yellow squash and celery in it too. 
Someone aasked how to fry cabbage... I just saute it in oil or butter, kinda quickly on medium -high heat. My Mama always did hers a little lower and slower but I like some crunch still in it. Kinda like stir fry ....
Making me rethink supper plans here...lol.


----------



## Maura

You have to keep it covered while it cooks. I like to saute onions first, then add the cabbage and cover for about two minutes.


----------



## mayfair

My mom used to serve it with sausage. But she served almost everything with sausage!


----------



## chickenmommy

I fry mine with onions, garlic and a little celery in bacon grease. I know, the bacon grease cancels out all the good the cabbage has in it but it makes it taste so good. It gets served, generally, with some slow cooked country ribs or pork butt. Yum. Oh, and black eye peas and cornbread. I like the fried okra with it also, but too much bad for you just puts you in the hole where nutrition is concerned so I try to only have one bad thing at a time.


----------



## Kathleen in WI

I never would have thought to fry it in oil or butter. My mom always fried a pound of bacon. Then she would chop or shred the cabbage and cook it in the bacon grease. After that the crumbled bacon was added with black pepper and salt. Yumm!  I can eat it all by itself. Who needs anything more?


----------



## missourimelodie

Wow, I don't know about the pinto beans with it. My house wouldn't be a fit place to smell....I mean live with that much gas producing food. We would all be jet propelled! I do love both though.
I fry mine with smoked sausage or keilbasa. I usually put a tiny bit of oil in the skillet, layer thin sliced carrots, then potatoes, and cabbage wedges. I cover it so that it kind of steam frys. I add the sausage when it's almost done. I think it gets too rubbery if over cooked. Season salt and pepper and maybe some Montreal steak seasoning too. Yum!


----------



## Ravenlost

huzzyjr said:


> We have a pot of pinto beans and cornbread with the fried cabbage.


You beat me to it, although I often fix blackeyed peas instead of pintos.


----------



## crafty2002

There is only one way to fix supper with fried cabbage. Anyone that thinks different hasn't ate at my house, LOL. Just kidding but this is the way I grew on with cabbage from the garden. 

Fat Back
Fried cabbage
Creamed potatoes
Pinto beans
Corn Bread
Sliced tomatoes
Cucumber slices
Sliced hot peppers
Corn on the cob

I have this down to a science as to how to get a complete meal that you can't walk away from. You need to be rolled away from the table, LOL.

#1,,,, I take a 2-3 lb. hunk of fat back, salted pork fat, or whatever you call it in your part of the world.
I start with a pound of pinto beans and a couple of slices of the fat back , and get them to cooking early, in the pressure cooker. Keep it set on 5#'s of pressure for a couple hours. Season them according to taste.
( Sometimes I also cook the beens over night in the crock pot and if you have a ham bone to put in it, look out, LOL)

#2,,,, I peel and cut up enough potatoes for mashed or creamed potatoes, (also what ever you call them where you are at, LOL) and start them in the smaller pressure cooker set at 15#.

#3,,,, I get out the meat slicer or a super sharp knife, and slice the rest of the meat thin, (about the thickness of store bought bacon, it doesn't have to be perfect) and start frying it in the cast iron skillet as soon as I get enough cut to fill the skillet. 
I don't cook it 100% yet. Just enough to get most of the grease in the skillet. I finish cooking it just before serving. That is the last thing to hit the table. Usually after everyone has every thing else on thier plates.

#4,,,, As soon as the fat back is ready I put the cabbage in the skillet with the grease left from the fat back. 

#5,,,, I turn the oven on to preheat, and make the cornbread mix and put it in the cup cake pans. (I only have 2 that hold 6 each but but we have left overs with just 3 of us here. I also save bread bags to put muffens and biscuits in as soon as we finish eating)

#6,,,, "STIR CABBAGE" THEN I start the corn in a pot of water.

#7,,,, I slice the tomatoes, and peppers, put on the plate and put in the fridge and "STIR CABBAGE".

OH, I goofed just like I always do. I slice the cucumbers and put them in a bowl of vinegar but I always forget until they only get a little of the vinegar taste but they are still good. 

#8,,,, Put in the corn bread, and STIR CABBAGE AGAIN. Taste cabbage and add pepper and maybe salt. (The grease from the salt pork??? may very well have enough salt in it)

#9,,,, cream the potatoes, set on table and yell, supper is ready, come and get it and watch out for the idiots coming through the door, LOL. 

By the time they have the potatoes on thier plate, you are setting the cabbage there and the corn is draining.
Next the corn bread which they have to butter and the tomatoes and peppers and cukes.
The beans stay on the stove so they can help themselves, :shrug:, 
By then you have finished the fat back and can set down tooooo tired to eat. 
If I missed anything you figure it out, LOL. I have to plant some more beans. I am letting the girls cook tonight. But only because I don't have any fat back. 

I hope that helped. I know what I am having for supper tomorrow if it isn't too hot. Yea and by the way, I always save that meal for a cooler day. Because it will heat the kitchen and cook up. But it sure is good. You have done went and got me hungry, LOL. 

Dennis


----------



## vicker

Serve it with pinto beans and cornbread and you have a meal. Cabbage is better for you if you saute it though. You cook it the same, but the spelling is different  For something really good, try cooking collards greens this way, with oninons and minced garlic :dance: Collard like this are a main dish.


----------



## elliemaeg

Well, Crafty
My DH listened as I read your post aloud and decided we would just go eat with you. Sounds so gooood!


----------



## BaronsMom

Fried Cabbage, sauted onions and peppers, polish dogs cooked in beer (or Wilber Weinees), rye bread, applesauce


----------



## NickieL

We decided on mashed taters to go with it and sliced white and red tomatoes. YummY!


----------



## NickieL

OOOO that was SOOOOOOO good!!!!

Even my dh, who likes very few veggies, loved it. I was expecting to have leftovers for work tomorrow but its been devoured so I'll have to make more LOL


----------



## Ann-NWIowa

I found a recipe for fried red cabbage with apples that sounds delicious and looked great in the picture. I think I'd like it with pork.


----------



## NickieL

I threw some tomatoes in with my fried cabbage while it was cooking---dh who doesnt like tomatoes didn't even notice LOL


----------



## BaronsMom

oh....and for some of us "Beano" has to go with the cabbage!


----------



## Ol Tex

With potato/cheese pierogi, onions, garlic, sauteed in butter...keilbasa from the grill, roasted red peppers, and a big dollop of sour cream on top! Dang!! I'm droolin' on the keyboard!


----------



## Shygal

Fried cabbage and dumplings....the kind you drop in water and boil kinda like gnocci...yummm


----------



## My2coolmonte

mamahen said:


> We usually have either ham or kielbosa.
> 
> Sometimes we turn it into haluski - cabbage and noodles. Fry the chopped cabbage with lots of real butter, salt & pepper then when cooked thru - add hot buttered noodles (gotta love butter!) A meal in itself.:happy:
> 
> We always have sliced tomatoes with fried cabbage, too!
> 
> Happy eating


I make mine with frying up bacon with it and adding stewed tomatoes


----------



## Jlynnp

crafty2002 said:


> There is only one way to fix supper with fried cabbage. Anyone that thinks different hasn't ate at my house, LOL. Just kidding but this is the way I grew on with cabbage from the garden.
> 
> Fat Back
> Fried cabbage
> Creamed potatoes
> Pinto beans
> Corn Bread
> Sliced tomatoes
> Cucumber slices
> Sliced hot peppers
> Corn on the cob
> 
> I have this down to a science as to how to get a complete meal that you can't walk away from. You need to be rolled away from the table, LOL.
> 
> #1,,,, I take a 2-3 lb. hunk of fat back, salted pork fat, or whatever you call it in your part of the world.
> I start with a pound of pinto beans and a couple of slices of the fat back , and get them to cooking early, in the pressure cooker. Keep it set on 5#'s of pressure for a couple hours. Season them according to taste.
> ( Sometimes I also cook the beens over night in the crock pot and if you have a ham bone to put in it, look out, LOL)
> 
> #2,,,, I peel and cut up enough potatoes for mashed or creamed potatoes, (also what ever you call them where you are at, LOL) and start them in the smaller pressure cooker set at 15#.
> 
> #3,,,, I get out the meat slicer or a super sharp knife, and slice the rest of the meat thin, (about the thickness of store bought bacon, it doesn't have to be perfect) and start frying it in the cast iron skillet as soon as I get enough cut to fill the skillet.
> I don't cook it 100% yet. Just enough to get most of the grease in the skillet. I finish cooking it just before serving. That is the last thing to hit the table. Usually after everyone has every thing else on thier plates.
> 
> #4,,,, As soon as the fat back is ready I put the cabbage in the skillet with the grease left from the fat back.
> 
> #5,,,, I turn the oven on to preheat, and make the cornbread mix and put it in the cup cake pans. (I only have 2 that hold 6 each but but we have left overs with just 3 of us here. I also save bread bags to put muffens and biscuits in as soon as we finish eating)
> 
> #6,,,, "STIR CABBAGE" THEN I start the corn in a pot of water.
> 
> #7,,,, I slice the tomatoes, and peppers, put on the plate and put in the fridge and "STIR CABBAGE".
> 
> OH, I goofed just like I always do. I slice the cucumbers and put them in a bowl of vinegar but I always forget until they only get a little of the vinegar taste but they are still good.
> 
> #8,,,, Put in the corn bread, and STIR CABBAGE AGAIN. Taste cabbage and add pepper and maybe salt. (The grease from the salt pork??? may very well have enough salt in it)
> 
> #9,,,, cream the potatoes, set on table and yell, supper is ready, come and get it and watch out for the idiots coming through the door, LOL.
> 
> By the time they have the potatoes on thier plate, you are setting the cabbage there and the corn is draining.
> Next the corn bread which they have to butter and the tomatoes and peppers and cukes.
> The beans stay on the stove so they can help themselves, 🤷,
> By then you have finished the fat back and can set down tooooo tired to eat.
> If I missed anything you figure it out, LOL. I have to plant some more beans. I am letting the girls cook tonight. But only because I don't have any fat back.
> 
> I hope that helped. I know what I am having for supper tomorrow if it isn't too hot. Yea and by the way, I always save that meal for a cooler day. Because it will heat the kitchen and cook up. But it sure is good. You have done went and got me hungry, LOL.
> 
> Dennis


Please forward your address, we will join you for dinner.


----------



## Jlynnp

mamahen said:


> We usually have either ham or kielbosa.
> 
> Sometimes we turn it into haluski - cabbage and noodles. Fry the chopped cabbage with lots of real butter, salt & pepper then when cooked thru - add hot buttered noodles (gotta love butter!) A meal in itself.:happy:
> 
> We always have sliced tomatoes with fried cabbage, too!
> 
> Happy eating


I have a recipe for Haluski and have been wanting to try it. I guess this week is as good as any.


----------



## Rodeo's Bud

With cabbage, Gas-x is a good idea.


----------



## Wellbuilt

I like mine cut into slices 11/4” thick and baked in the oven s p g and olive oil 
cut it like stake . 
Andof course with corn beef .


----------

